# Dogs not getting along



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Ranger is my GSD and he will be 1 the end of this month. Kobe is my Jack Russell and he will also be 1 this month. Both are males, both are neutered. We got Kobe in November when he was about 8 months old....and added him in with Ranger who was also about 8 months old. They got along great...played and rough housed but no aggression at all.

However...lately, they are playing more aggressively and twice this week I've had to break them up because play turned into growling, snarling fighting. I do not think my GSD is the one instigating though. He is very tolerant and growls more in defense than anything. The JRT is much more dominant....and he does pester my GSD at times. I dont know exactly what escalates them from playing to fighting...no food or bones were involved.

I dont want this to escalate. When I broke them up the last time...my GSD had the JRT by the throat and had him pinned down.....but I could tell he was not out to kill him....he did not break any skin....and I've seen him get ahold of a rabbit and kill it in one bite...so if he wanted to hurt the JRT...he easily could have then. I think it is more of a problem with the JRT....he will mercilously chase my GSD nipping at his heels. Normally, my GSD will follow suit and they will run and play....but when my GSD gets tired of playing...he wants to lay down and rest...and the JRT will keep bothering him.

Right now I am keeping them separated unless I'm right there with them. I was just wondering if this is a common problem when you have 2 dogs together....and how to make them more harmonious. I dont want to have to resort to rehoming my JRT, but I dont want him to be in danger....and I dont want him pestering my GSD so much that he starts getting snappy in general.


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I too have a JRT and they are different dogs, my last JRT was killed by my male German Shepherd, both got along fine under most situations, the thing is, the size difference is a factor, I now have another JRT and a Cairn Terrier as well, they are much higher energy than my Shepherds and since the last tragedy the Shepherds are not allowed to growl at the terriers, but neither are the terriers allowed to pester my Shepherds, this has worked well for 3 years now and the dogs get along fine and play real nice together, but I still NEVER leave my terriers unsupervised with the Shepherds, it's just a fact of life in our house. I love and need to have both breeds as the terriers are invaluable in vermin control, they just all have to learn that they all have to get along, and they have to rely on ME, as the pack leader, to make sure everyone is safe and happy.


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

if your having to break them up now, you need to have a plan for when the time comes, you wont be able to break them up, i say this because it happpend to me last monday, Lilah challenged Heidi, Heidi being the older of the 2 females, I was standing watching this and ran up to break it up, then it got real ugly, Heidi had Lilah by the throat, so I starting garbing and pulling, and fell in between them, at that time I see Max coming, lucky for me Max stopped and down when I yelled at him, long story short, I wrapped my hands in paper towels, call the vets, dropped them 2 off at the vets, and drove myself to the ER, multiple punctures to the hands and a torn finger that could not be stitched, Heidi some lacerations to the head, and Lilah had her neck shaved about 30 punctures on her, and stitches in one of her pads on the front legg, this whole episode happened in about 20 seconds and all this dammage


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Would it be wrong of me to find my JRT a new home? I dont want him to hurt or killed, or for him to hurt my GSD, or me or my kids to get hurt. I do have other concerns with the JRT. Is a bit nippy at things that move fast (like little kids)....and we are wanting to have another baby. I am very nervous that if we have another baby, once it starts crawling, that the JRT will be a major danger to the baby. And the JRT is very jumpy and such and could easily scratch a baby. 

My GSD is excellent with my kids and very calm and mild mannered so I dont worry about him and having more kids with proper supervision.

If I were to rehome my JRT, how is the best way to find him a new home? I will not take him to a shelter...out of the question, but I do want to be sure he has a good, loving home if we decide on that.

We thought he'd be a great addition to our family after our old border collie mix passed away (he and our GSD got along just fine).....but our house has been crazy since adding in the JRT. I love him dearly, but I also like a peaceful house and dont want any dog or human to get hurt.

Just to add too.....I am almost positive it is the JRT instigating it all. My GSD gets along great with dogs.....my MIL keeps him when I go on vacation with her 4 german shephers and 1 rottweiler with absolutely no problems.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

JRT rescue? I am sorry it is not working out for you. I also love JRTs myself. I have a JRT and she for the most part is very well behaved with my other two. I do keep an eagle eye on the sheps with her as she is pushy and bossy at times, and nips their lips to get her way some times.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

a friend of mine has a pack of jrt's, she shows them./is a judge and has bred a few litters,,they can be little terrors) She also does rescue and does not place certain dogs with small children. They can definately be instigators and are not afraid to take on anything/anysize.

I wouldn't blame you for rehoming the jrt, the behaviors you describe are typical jrt behavior..I highly suggest looking up JRT Rescue and go from there..

good luck


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

> *Would it be wrong of me to find my JRT a new home?* I dont want him to hurt or killed, or for him to hurt my GSD, or me or my kids to get hurt. I do have other concerns with the JRT. Is a bit nippy at things that move fast (like little kids)....and we are wanting to have another baby. I am very nervous that if we have another baby, once it starts crawling, that the JRT will be a major danger to the baby. And the JRT is very jumpy and such and could easily scratch a baby.


I say finding a great new home for the JRT would be the RESPONSIBLE and safe thing to do. Any of us that get 2 puppies the same age can have huge issues. Add a size difference and it can be scary, with the chances are the smaller dog will suffer even if it's an accident.


----------



## valreegrl (Nov 11, 2009)

Have you tried some positive training with the two of them together?
It sounds like the aggression is not at a level yet where it cannot be fixed.

If you would like to try......

2 people, one with each dog. Far apart in the beginning but close enough that they can see each other. Each time the dog looks at the other calmly, click and treat. Do this with both of them. After a couple days, move closer. Eventually, they should be next to one another getting treated for calm behavior. If they happen to take a step towards the other dog calmly, click and treat that also. What you want to do is condition them to think it's awesome to be near each other. That it makes Mom/Dad happy to see it. Make a big fuss for little things like that. Play with their favorite toys when you see them walk by each other calmly. You will have to keep this up for a while, but in the long run it could mean peace for your household. 

Just an idea before you rehome. 

And remember, a tired dog is always good. Make sure they get lots of exercise. You have two dogs that have a tendency towards behavior issues out of boredom, and are both very smart! Maybe have them work for their meals. Premium has good toys for that.


----------



## Daydreamer (Jan 25, 2010)

*JRT and other dogs*

I too have a JRT and i must say i will never choose to have another. Don't get me wrong she is a great dog in her own way and i have a lot of respect for her tenacity and fearlessness but she is just too much dog. Sadie is a 12yo demon in a cute little dog suit. She has been lived with other dogs her whole life and still just does not like them. She is very dog aggressive, pushy, bossy and just plain nasty most of the time - yet she gets along great with our cat! She has never been the least bit people agrressive so we just try and work around her dog issues but it really tries my patience at times. We took her to obedience classes when she was young and she was banned from free play time with the other dogs - she kept attacking anyone she could get to.:wild:


----------



## SamP (Feb 25, 2010)

**



lauramichelle said:


> Ranger is my GSD and he will be 1 the end of this month. Kobe is my Jack Russell and he will also be 1 this month. Both are males, both are neutered. We got Kobe in November when he was about 8 months old....and added him in with Ranger who was also about 8 months old. They got along great...played and rough housed but no aggression at all.
> 
> However...lately, they are playing more aggressively and twice this week I've had to break them up because play turned into growling, snarling fighting. I do not think my GSD is the one instigating though. He is very tolerant and growls more in defense than anything. The JRT is much more dominant....and he does pester my GSD at times. I dont know exactly what escalates them from playing to fighting...no food or bones were involved.
> 
> ...


 My heart goes out to you. My JRT is 1 year old, My GSD is only 13 wks. I have to give them equal attention or jealousy does arrive on behalf of Charlie (JRT). From the start i fed them together, walk, games etc. Are u taking them to training? I find this helps greatly, from meeting other dogs they have learnt boundries with each other. I am lucky i am @ home, kids gone to school until 2pm My JRT gave my great dane a terrible time nipping his legs constantly but with use of treats & praise he learnt not to do it. As i type my 2 dogs are lying on the decking sunning them selves entwined like lovers lol. I sincerely hope this works out for u


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

It's interesting to note that often small dogs exhibit "rude" behaviors to other dogs that are never corrected because the owners either don't recognize them, or coddle the smaller dog because it's at a disadvantage. Teaching BOTH dogs that you are in charge and showing what behavior is acceptable will help, and OB training is important with the little guys as well so their behavior can be controlled.

I've had to correct small squabbles over toys/treats in the past, it's MY toy and they can play with it how and when I deem acceptable.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I have a year old GSD and for 4 weeks I have had a 12 week old Siberian Husky as well and they are not getting along at all. The Husky is an absolute nightmare, he constantly attacks my GSD. He has bitten his ears, cheek and his tongue! He bites him right above his eyelid and I'm terrified that he is going to get his eyeball. This puppy also attacks my cats, my friends, my family and has growled, bit, stalked and attacked me. Today he is going to his new home because my GSD was here before him and he'll be here after him and my friends, family and I will not be bitten any longer. I will NEVER get a Husky again.


----------



## crs996 (Sep 19, 2001)

I've heard Husky's are low on the "easy to train" list. Beautiful dogs, but a handful.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

That is completely true. He is a monster


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> I say finding a great new home for the JRT would be the RESPONSIBLE and safe thing to do. Any of us that get 2 puppies the same age can have huge issues. Add a size difference and it can be scary, with the chances are the smaller dog will suffer even if it's an accident.


I totally agree with Maggie.

I know there are a lot of people who would blame or even judge you for giving a pet away but it is the RESPONSIBLE way to do it.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advice and support. We are actively searching for the JRT a new home...but have had no interest so far. 

Alot of time they get together just fine....so for now we are working with them both since it could take awhile to find him a new home, and with the hope that maybe we can resolve this issues. When they get along, they have so much fun playing together. Its just a matter of teaching the JRT when enough is enough and to leave my GSD alone...he is relentless at biting at the GSD's legs.

My GSD has been to basic obedience school and is generally very well behaved minus a few puppy antics. The JRT is well behaved if its just him without the other dog. He respects people boundaries, will sit and wait for me to allow him to eat his food, I can take toys away from him just fine, he knows commands etc. He's really smart. Its just a matter of teaching him to be calmer in the house when they are both inside and to leave teh GSD alone when he goes to lay down and rest. So maybe with some more work, we can work this out. 

Its hard to rehome a dog when you have to put in his description that he'd be best as an only pet. But I have to be completely honest to any potential homes so he doesnt wind up in a pound later on.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

lauramichelle said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice and support. We are actively searching for the JRT a new home...but have had no interest so far.
> 
> .


lauramichelle, it's a HUGE help if you go up to the User CP section of the board (in black stripe near the top) and put in your GENERAL location. That way we can specifically recommend and help.

You contact any rescues? 

Parson Russell Terrier Association of America - Home

— Parson Russell Terrier Rescue — ANIMALS FOR ADOPTION — RescueMe.Org

Jack Russell &Parson Russell Terrier Rescue Groups


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I found one JRT rescue, but they won't take him. He is taller than the average JRT and they questioned if he was purebred or not. I dont know since he has no papers. His head and markings are all JRT, but he's quite leggy for a JRT and does not have his tail docked, so some question if he has a bit of a mix in him...possibly feist or italian greyhound.

But, a girl in our town runs an animal resuce and said she can do me a courtesy listing on petfinder for me and can help me screen possible homes.

I'm in NE Alabama area.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Good for you to be proactive with this before either dog is injured.

Are you able to go to dog classes and training with the GSD to continue the socialization and working with your dog with other dogs?


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

lauramichelle said:


> I found one JRT rescue, but they won't take him. He is taller than the average JRT and they questioned if he was purebred or not. I dont know since he has no papers. His head and markings are all JRT, but he's quite leggy for a JRT and does not have his tail docked, so some question if he has a bit of a mix in him...possibly feist or italian greyhound.
> 
> But, a girl in our town runs an animal resuce and said she can do me a courtesy listing on petfinder for me and can help me screen possible homes.
> 
> I'm in NE Alabama area.


Don't forget to check *Parson Russell Terrier Rescue *which is AKCs name for the JRT.


----------



## IllinoisNative (Feb 2, 2010)

crs996 said:


> I've heard Husky's are low on the "easy to train" list. Beautiful dogs, but a handful.


As someone who grew up with Husky's, I concur. Beautiful dogs who have no desire to please anyone but themselves. I would never own one again. I also have no desire to own a terrier for similar reasons. It's also why I love German Shepherds...their loyalty and "off" switch. I have a chow mix who, while having no desire to please me, has little to no exercise needs and was remarkably well behaved as a puppy. Very aloof and didn't get in anyone's space. Other dogs love him. I'm lucky.

I think the OP is right in rehoming her JRT. It's a smart decision before some serious damage is done.


----------



## lauramichelle (Mar 11, 2009)

I am not able to do any more formal training with my GSD. Nearest training center is 1.5 hours away. We got through the 8 week obedience class and it was really tough with all the driving. But he got alot out of it. First class he was "the problem dog" barking his head off....by the 3rd class he would walk in calmly and peacefully and no longer barks at other dogs on walks. But we still do alot of socialization work with my GSD. He actually gets along great with most any dog. My MIL keeps him when we go on vacation and she was 4 GSDs and 1 Rottweiler and he gets along fine with all of them. When we go on walks, he completely ignores dogs barking at him, and is friendly with neighbors if they approach. And is is good when we have company after the initial greeting....he still pees when he meets new people....still hoping he grows out of that.

The GSD is not the problem really. He only retaliates if the JRT attacks him....and he does not attack back per say....he will pin my JRT, but doesnt "go after him"...I just dont want it to escalate to that bc the JRT is relentless at picking at him. I'd get tired of it eventually too.

I just hope I can find my JRT a good home fairly quickly. I've been so torn up about rehoming him, but I know in the end it is what is best for him and our family.


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

I just wanted to say that I think puppy JRTs nip way longer than puppy GSD. They nip everything and they want to play so much and not stop, but it lessons and they change it is a phase they go thru but it takes time. My JRT was a little devil, she would pull Kasey's tail all the time with her mouth when she was young, she no longer does that. 
Good luck and I understand the rehoming option, just might be very hard as people think their hyper and yes they are but it can be controlled.


----------



## Christine1966 (Aug 8, 2021)

lauramichelle said:


> Ranger is my GSD and he will be 1 the end of this month. Kobe is my Jack Russell and he will also be 1 this month. Both are males, both are neutered. We got Kobe in November when he was about 8 months old....and added him in with Ranger who was also about 8 months old. They got along great...played and rough housed but no aggression at all.
> 
> However...lately, they are playing more aggressively and twice this week I've had to break them up because play turned into growling, snarling fighting. I do not think my GSD is the one instigating though. He is very tolerant and growls more in defense than anything. The JRT is much more dominant....and he does pester my GSD at times. I dont know exactly what escalates them from playing to fighting...no food or bones were involved.
> 
> ...





lauramichelle said:


> Ranger is my GSD and he will be 1 the end of this month. Kobe is my Jack Russell and he will also be 1 this month. Both are males, both are neutered. We got Kobe in November when he was about 8 months old....and added him in with Ranger who was also about 8 months old. They got along great...played and rough housed but no aggression at all.
> 
> However...lately, they are playing more aggressively and twice this week I've had to break them up because play turned into growling, snarling fighting. I do not think my GSD is the one instigating though. He is very tolerant and growls more in defense than anything. The JRT is much more dominant....and he does pester my GSD at times. I dont know exactly what escalates them from playing to fighting...no food or bones were involved.
> 
> ...


----------



## Christine1966 (Aug 8, 2021)

lauramichelle said:


> I am not able to do any more formal training with my GSD. Nearest training center is 1.5 hours away. We got through the 8 week obedience class and it was really tough with all the driving. But he got alot out of it. First class he was "the problem dog" barking his head off....by the 3rd class he would walk in calmly and peacefully and no longer barks at other dogs on walks. But we still do alot of socialization work with my GSD. He actually gets along great with most any dog. My MIL keeps him when we go on vacation and she was 4 GSDs and 1 Rottweiler and he gets along fine with all of them. When we go on walks, he completely ignores dogs barking at him, and is friendly with neighbors if they approach. And is is good when we have company after the initial greeting....he still pees when he meets new people....still hoping he grows out of that.
> 
> The GSD is not the problem really. He only retaliates if the JRT attacks him....and he does not attack back per say....he will pin my JRT, but doesnt "go after him"...I just dont want it to escalate to that bc the JRT is relentless at picking at him. I'd get tired of it eventually too.
> 
> I just hope I can find my JRT a good home fairly quickly. I've been so torn up about rehoming him, but I know in the end it is what is best for him and our family.





ken k said:


> if your having to break them up now, you need to have a plan for when the time comes, you wont be able to break them up, i say this because it happpend to me last monday, Lilah challenged Heidi, Heidi being the older of the 2 females, I was standing watching this and ran up to break it up, then it got real ugly, Heidi had Lilah by the throat, so I starting garbing and pulling, and fell in between them, at that time I see Max coming, lucky for me Max stopped and down when I yelled at him, long story short, I wrapped my hands in paper towels, call the vets, dropped them 2 off at the vets, and drove myself to the ER, multiple punctures to the hands and a torn finger that could not be stitched, Heidi some lacerations to the head, and Lilah had her neck shaved about 30 punctures on her, and stitches in one of her pads on the front legg, this whole episode happened in about 20 seconds and all this dammage


Hi I have a 5 half month German shepherd girl and 4 year old male Jack Rusell Cross Westie. They have got into a few fights recently and I have had to part them, however yesterday I thought my Jack was dead, my GS would not release him, after about 20 seconds I managed to prise her jaw but then she grabbed him again, this time she was shaking. When I finally realised her jaw, my grandchild picked my Jack up and put him behind closed doors. The problem is my jack would have still gone back even if he had wounds. Poor Jack has now half his hair missing from around his neck and very sore. Jack is now stopping at my sons, I am now thinking of rehoming my GS. I know my Jack thinks he the top dog and he has to be the first one to bark and respond to any noises, if he isn't then he does nip my GS legs. Going back to the incident yesterday Jack was trying to play with his ball ( the ball goes everywhere with him) and the GS was pulling at his fair when he was running (normal) Jack has westie hair. 
I think it would have been a different story if my grandchild wasn't there yesterday due to them both not giving in


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

It would be best if you started a new thread. This one is 11 years old


----------



## Bebe (Apr 17, 2011)

Please keep them separated until you find a new home for your JRT. What you described is a dangerous situation for all of you.

If you do have another attack encounter, you can get behind your GSD and pick up his back lets and walk backwards with him. Be sure to keep his face away from you, even if you have to go in a circle. It will break the attack and intensity of the situation and give you time to get your GSD's collar and get him under control. 

Sending you to the hospital is unacceptable.

If you can't find a JRT rescue, please find a no kill shelter or see if a breeder would help you find a foster until you can find a home. If you bought from a reputable breeder, they will take the dog back.

Putting 2 males together, even the same breed, is never a good idea.


----------



## Christine1966 (Aug 8, 2021)

dogma13 said:


> It would be best if you started a new thread. This one is 11 years old


Hi sorry I am not sure how to do that


Bebe said:


> Please keep them separated until you find a new home for your JRT. What you described is a dangerous situation for all of you.
> 
> If you do have another attack encounter, you can get behind your GSD and pick up his back lets and walk backwards with him. Be sure to keep his face away from you, even if you have to go in a circle. It will break the attack and intensity of the situation and give you time to get your GSD's collar and get him under control.
> 
> ...


Hi my GS is female and JRT is male. I have let my JRT go to my sons until I find a home. I am not sure if my GS is coming into her first session. Thanks for your advice


----------

